# LIGHT Spare Ribs



## kurtsara (May 4, 2009)

Restaurant Depot has fresh cryovac *LIGHT *Spare Ribs, just curious, what is *LIGHT*?


----------



## bassman (May 5, 2009)

I've never heard the term associated with spare ribs.  Maybe someone else can help.


----------



## smokebuzz (May 5, 2009)

They may be what they call Danish cut, around a # per rack.


----------



## smoke freak (May 5, 2009)

My guess is that they scraped most of the meat off for sausage and youre buyin mostly bones... or maybe not...


----------



## ronp (May 5, 2009)

No idea here. Maybe a new marketing idea huh?


----------



## blacklab (May 5, 2009)

Weight watcher ribs?


----------



## bigbaldbbq (May 5, 2009)

Ya got me, never heard of them.


----------



## ruff (Jun 30, 2014)

I called Restaurant Depot and asked them (Duhh!!).

Spare light ribs are 3+ Lb per rack, medium ribs are 4.8 Lb and up. At the store I called they are fresh not frozen and they only had the mediums. I also asked does one have more meat than the other and he said not necessarily, it depends on the bone size, choose well.


----------

